# New SARMS study reveals half of products contain no SARMS.



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

https://www.methodsman.com/blog/sarms

Study Reveals Broad Mislabeling and Adulteration Among Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators (SARMs) Marketed as "Nutritional Supplements" /November 28, 2017 by F. Perry Wilson

Nearly half of the products analyzed contained no SARMs, and 4 out of 44 actually contained tamoxifen, a selective estrogen receptor modulator.

Quote:

Researchers ordered 44 different compounds from the internet, each purporting to contain a SARM. Full disclosure here - they don't report which sites they went to to get these drugs, so I can't say that the site I referenced earlier was included in the study or not.

Anyway, the research group used advanced mass spectrometry to determine just what was in each of these 44 compounds. Let's just say the quality of these compounds is not too strong.

Only 23 of the 44 compounds had any SARMs in them at all. Only 18 of those 23 had the amount of the compound that appeared on the label. 4 of the 44 compounds had absolutely no active ingredient, and many compounds were adulterated with other chemicals, like the growth-hormone secretagogue ibutamoren.

Perhaps most upsetting to would-be bodybuilders out there, four products actually contained tamoxifen. Yup - a selective estrogen receptor modulator. Whoops.

These drugs - and I refuse to call them nutritional supplements - these are drugs - are not harmless. All the effects of anabolic steroids - baldness, rage, testicular atrophy, liver damage, stroke, and gynecomastia - have been seen in people taking SARMs.

And for my libertarian friends, I tend to agree that an individual should be entitled to make choices about the risks they take with their own body. But they at least deserve accurate labeling information.

The FDA seems to agree, issuing warnings to three supplement companies in October saying, no, these compounds are not nutritional supplements.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

do they list out the companies that produce Duff sarms?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Eddias said:


> do they list out the companies that produce Duff sarms?


 Not that I can see no.


----------



## teenagemutantninjagymgoer (Jan 19, 2018)

youve just got to do your research. if they look crummy they probably are crummy. you can usual find out where is legit by doing extensive reserch if you cba if not you dont want it enough. i used receptor chems sarms after doing a lot of research and so far i am fine. saying that amount the serms in them tho makes me wonder as my joints have been feeling a bit off my knee and shoulder blade. chance/placebo effect? maybe. youve just got to take every bit of info you recieve with caution gather lots of it and reach a conclusion based on what you have foound. this shiz is science you cant just be meat head here youve gotta wise up or you will probs take some Ls


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> These drugs - and I refuse to call them nutritional supplements - these are drugs - are not harmless. All the effects of anabolic steroids - baldness, rage, testicular atrophy, liver damage, stroke, and gynecomastia - have been seen in people taking SARMs.


 I know SARMS have side effects, but how can we know these reported sides are from SARMS and not some other compound which is labelled as sarms, assuming this is all anecdotal?


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> These drugs - and I refuse to call them nutritional supplements - these are drugs - are not harmless. All the effects of anabolic steroids - baldness, rage, testicular atrophy, liver damage, stroke, and gynecomastia - have been seen in people taking SARMs.


 I don't think any of them are liver toxic tbf, anyone complaining of that has probably been sold a pro hormone or something.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

JUICE1 said:


> I don't think any of them are liver toxic tbf, anyone complaining of that has probably been sold a pro hormone or something.


 I think the key here is, we just have no idea what is in the substances.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> I think the key here is, we just have no idea what is in the substances.


 Yeh the SARMS market is terrible, as is the pro hormone/grey area supps market in general. It's pretty astounding when you can rely on a UGL lab more reliably than a supposedly legit brand you can buy OTC.


----------



## Mountain of Muscle (Jun 22, 2016)

Seems ugls are more trustworthy than legit companies. Even big companies lying about protein content, so this does not surprise me.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I'll give you an example of some of the poor quality supplements there is out there.

About 18 months ago I started looking into setting up a bulk protein business.

A few clicks on the internet and you can buy protein, pre packed in buckets and some companies with even design your label for you.

http://www.privatelabelnutrition.co.uk/ is one example.

I then started to follow links for cheaper and cheaper bulk protein, some as low as just £2 a bucket, most of these came from China.

As you can imaging I though f**k me, these will fly out at £25 - £30 for 5kgs!

But as I started to look more and more into it, I got a sample sent from one of the Chinese companies.

The protein sent was just in a small packet, labelled 'Whey protein 25g per serving'.

I then had a friend of a friend (who works for the Food standards agency) run some tests on the Protein, it took a while but he eventually came back with the report.

It contained less than 2% protein and even had some compound in it they could not identify.

It was at this point I gave up, yes you can get it from reputable UK companies with full certification, but there's just no money in it by the time you get the end product.

For anyone reading this, if your looking for cheap 5kg protein and see these on eBay or Amazon or anywhere for that matter, stay well clear!

Black bucket with label stuck on like this, the label could be any design and colour.


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> I'll give you an example of some of the poor quality supplements there is out there.
> 
> About 18 months ago I started looking into setting up a bulk protein business.
> 
> ...


 this is why i use myprotein as the products are tested by labdor. You think this is reliable and it contains what it says on the packaging?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

superdantheman said:


> this is why i use myprotein as the products are tested by labdor. You think this is reliable and it contains what it says on the packaging?


 Yes, I also use MYP.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> I'll give you an example of some of the poor quality supplements there is out there.
> 
> About 18 months ago I started looking into setting up a bulk protein business.
> 
> ...


 https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/lactofree-skimmed-milk-1l

The best "protein shake" on the market.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

JUICE1 said:


> https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/lactofree-skimmed-milk-1l
> 
> The best "protein shake" on the market.


 Milk is great, I drink loads, but too much seems to effect some peoples skin, acne etc.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Milk is great, I drink loads, but too much seems to effect some peoples skin, acne etc.


 Yeh for sure it has it's downsides, I was half joking. It's such a great post workout drink, simple carbs and the right amount of protein for great £ value but damn too much milk will really mess with my stomach and skin.


----------



## MKUltra (Mar 10, 2018)

As long as you do your research you have a below 1% chance of being scammed.


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

MKUltra said:


> As long as you do your research you have a below 1% chance of being scammed.


 Based on what?


----------



## MKUltra (Mar 10, 2018)

MM84 said:


> Based on what?


 On the amount of feedback and anecdotal information given online on where to source legit SARMS. It's just powers of deduction really, no one should be getting scam stuff if they read about where they are buying them from first imho.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> I think the key here is, we just have no idea what is in the substances.


 That's what Jerry Brainum says in his YT video.


----------

